# Did you have Dish and now use R15?



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

This is a question for anybody who has switched from E* (using their SD dvr) and now has an R15. I was just wondering what your thoughts on the R15 are. I know a lot of people dislike the R15 because of the differences it has from Tivo. Since E* doesn't use Tivo branded dvrs, I was wondering if the problems are as big if you aren't used to the Tivo interface. I have been putting off switching (through this entire Extra Innings issue) because of all of the horrible R15 reviews. I am currently doing the 5 day trial of mlb.tv premium. While the picture quality really surprised me (for the good), I would really like to get back to using a dvr during the games --- recording, pausing, rewinding, etc. for my own highlights and missed plays. 

What are your opinions of the R15 as compared to the E* dvrs?


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

bagsy said:


> What are your opinions of the R15 as compared to the E* dvrs?


I had 8.5 years with Dish and was privilaged to pay (considerable money) for a 501 and then a 508, both which were pretty reliable.

For the last 4 years I had a couple 721s which ran the gamut from relaible to schitzophenic. The last round of problems really soured me and now I see that the 5xx series Dish PVRs are gagging pretty regularly according to many posts.

Coincidence, maybe, but the 5xx series and the 721s are the last of the "no DVR monthly charge" Dish DVRs and it seems that they are having problems an dish is offering to upgrade(?) cusoymers to 625s which DO have a monthly DVR chagre PER receiver.

Made the move to DTV with two R15-300 and after a slight learning curve I'm happy. There are some things that are better and some things that are different from Dish but all in all I'm watching TV and recording what I want to and when I want to record it.

Others are reporting problems with their R15s and I believe them.


----------



## thptrek (Apr 2, 2007)

I just switched after 9 years with Dish because of the Extra Innings package. So far I like the R15 unit and have not had any problems. I like the ability to watch one program and record another.

I am having to get used to the guide and how favorites work. I liked the way you could cycle through your different favorite lists on the Dish. Also, Direct needs to add a list where you only have the channels you subscribe to. I had to create my own favorite list to do this where on Dish the list is ready made for you.


----------



## kb9vrg (Feb 8, 2006)

bagsy said:


> This is a question for anybody who has switched from E* (using their SD dvr) and now has an R15. I was just wondering what your thoughts on the R15 are. I know a lot of people dislike the R15 because of the differences it has from Tivo. Since E* doesn't use Tivo branded dvrs, I was wondering if the problems are as big if you aren't used to the Tivo interface. I have been putting off switching (through this entire Extra Innings issue) because of all of the horrible R15 reviews. I am currently doing the 5 day trial of mlb.tv premium. While the picture quality really surprised me (for the good), I would really like to get back to using a dvr during the games --- recording, pausing, rewinding, etc. for my own highlights and missed plays.
> 
> What are your opinions of the R15 as compared to the E* dvrs?


I switched from Dish in January of 2006 after being a customer since July of 2001. I had one of the Early DishDVR models (the 30 hour circa 2001) and the 100 hour Dish DVR. Mainly switched since I was getting fed up with the constant threats Dish had with content providers (Sinclair, Viacom, Lifetime, etc...) and getting the R15 resulted in me saving a bit of money since I could get the lower DirecTV package and not have to have a 2nd DVR since the R15 had two tuners.

My early R15 experience was much like my early DishDVR experience, meaning it was frought with freezes, hangs, and missed programs. The R15 has become more stable over time, though it is still a bit of a quirky platform. I do like a lot of the features it has compared to the older DishDVR units.

The main problem with my R15 was the hard disk starting to fizzle out after a year; the bad sectors were causing the unit to hang, and more bad sectors kept being found. I replaced it with a new Seagate drive and that's been humming along. Unlike the DishDVR units, the Hard drive on the R15 is always running, even when the unit is in standby and not recording.

As far as quality-of-service goes, I have had more rain drops with DirecTV than with Dish, however, in all fairness, we've had pretty darned heavy rains when I had the rain fade.

I think that the R15 has stabilized somewhat over time, but it is still tempermental on occasion. After my experience with the hard drive, the unit's been very stable with heavier than normal use.


----------



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

The dvr I am using at E* has a dual tuner. Their dual tuner dvrs are connected to 2 tvs. Therefore, I can watch on either tv what I have programmed to record on the 2 tuners. I have only had a couple minor issues -- maybe 3 resets in the 2 and a half years I've had it. The only missed recordings I have had were sporting events where the teams have been changed in the guide. 

I've been trying out the mlb.tv trial. While the signal is actually better than I expected, I just don't think I can make it through a season without watching the games with a dvr. It's killing me to have to wait through commercial breaks. I previously would record the game and start watching it maybe an hour after the start time. That way I could cut commercials and other small stuff. Plus, I liked making my own replays. I guess baseball will probably win out for me. I just hope the R15 doesn't give me too many headaches. I will be getting 2 of them since I am used to having dvr functions on 2 tvs. I figure the "must see" tv shows, I can set to record on both R15s. That way I have a better chance of the recording being made.

It seems like baseball is going to win out over a stable dvr for me. I am glad to hear a little good news on here about switching from E* dvrs to the R15. However, I do think mine is a more current version with less issues, so it might be a little more tough for the switch.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

bagsy said:


> This is a question for anybody who has switched from E* (using their SD dvr) and now has an R15. What are your opinions of the R15 as compared to the E* dvrs?


I have been an *E customer for 8 years and like you, was not happy with the MLB EI situation. I tried MLB.TV and while the picture quality wasn't bad, I don't want to have to sit at my PC and watch TV as I like to be on my computer while watching baseball games. So, I cancelled that and called Comcast and *D to find out what deals they had going on.

Comcast was $65 a month and *D, 39.99 plus 5.99 DVR fee.

I only recently switched to HD and am not willing to give up my 2 622 HD DVRs and all the HD channels on *E so decided to ADD *D instead of replacing *E. I'll get it from 4/1/07 to 9/30/07 and then suspend service until next April. There is no charge to suspend service and you don't pay at all during those months. So essentially, I am paying an extra $250 a year to have *D for 6 months and keep *E. I weighed this out while all the negotiations were going on with MLB and decided this was the best deal for us.

As far as the receivers, I have had both the 510 and 721 DVRs, now have the 622 DVR and since Saturday, have the R-15 with *D. It doesn't seem particularly buggy but I have only used it a few days. I will tell you that are some things that make me SO GLAD that I kept *E as my primary satellite provider.

1. When you go to GUIDE, it shows you every single channel on the D* lineup, not just the ones you are paying for, that's pretty annoying.

2. If you make a favorites list and put only the channels in your package on it, when you push GUIDE, it still doesn't show you just your channels on your favorites list, it shows them all.

3. The channels seem to change more slowly than do the *E DVRs

I can't tell you about the recording features as I haven't recorded anything yet. The FF and REW seem to work ok and at a good speed.

If I notice anything else, I'll post. I think a lot of ex Dish users that change in order to get EI are in for some surprises...:grin:


----------



## keesor (Jan 14, 2007)

I had dish for about a year and a half. I just switched to Directtv about 6 months ago because dish got rid of my distant locals. As far as the R15 goes it is the biggest piece of junk I've ever had to deal with. The entire time I had dish network I never even thought about hardware problems with the SD or the HD receivers! Then when I switched to the R15 I realized just how lucky I was before! I have to reset this thing at least a couple of times a week and I have had to reformat the hard drive twice already. Also, the picture quality of Directtv's SD is no where near as good as Dish. It is much more pixilated! 

The big thing is, they know there are major problems with the R15...why has there not been an update for it since December of 2006???


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

msalvail said:


> 2. If you make a favorites list and put only the channels in your package on it, when you push GUIDE, it still doesn't show you just your channels on your favorites list, it shows them all.


To correct this you need to pick your favorite list to show up. Working from memory here, so this may be a little off, but:

1) Hit menu
2) Select Favorites
3) Select your favorites list (the one you created)
4) Hit exit

Now hit guide, and instead of "All Channels" as the first option in the filter list, you'll see your favorite list entered there. Select on that, and voila! you have your favorite list in the guide. I wish they would have had a feature that allowed me to customize the list of filters (the one you get when you first hit Guide). That way I could have "All Channels", Favorite List 1, and Favorite List 2 as options, letting me switch between them quickly (which would be nice since Fav 1 is all the TV channels we get/watch and Fav 2 is just the XM stations) - btw, I still go back to "All Channels" from time to time because DirecTV is lousy at advertising new channels that they add, and the R15 doesn't automatically pick them up in your favorites list. Every once in a while I go back to All Channels and just scroll to see if anything new has been added.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

JPL,
That worked great! Thanks for the detailed suggestion. I think I have all my channels set up now in Favorites so I don't have to scroll through all the ones I don't get, all the PPV channels, etc etc. I wish *D would move all those pay channels up to the higher numbers.


----------



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

I broke down and finally called D* to schedule the installation. I am having it installed tomorrow. I made a comment that I was hesitant because of the R15. The csr said I would love it, because it was a brand new unit that just came out in August. It was near the end of the conversation, so I didn't even bother to correct him. I figure it would be easier for them just to use the E* roof mount that is there, but I think I'm just going to have them install a new one beside it and leave it there. That way, in case I decide within the 3 day trial period that I absolutely can't deal with the R15, then I won't have to pay E* to come back out to reinstall their dish. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will be one of the lucky people to get R15s that don't have major issues.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

I had E* and switched to D*. The E* 624 was so much more user friendly than the R15. I hate the R15 and it's problems. E*'s PQ was better as well.

I need to call D* and get a replacement since sometimes my R15 won't turn on, even using the power button on the unit itself.

I'll probably jump to the hd box later this year when the new birds are up and broadcasting.


----------



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

Sneezy said:


> I had E* and switched to D*. The E* 624 was so much more user friendly than the R15. I hate the R15 and it's problems. E*'s PQ was better as well.
> 
> I need to call D* and get a replacement since sometimes my R15 won't turn on, even using the power button on the unit itself.
> 
> I'll probably jump to the hd box later this year when the new birds are up and broadcasting.


I decided that I'm just going to get it hooked up to 1 tv for now. That way I can still have my E* service if the R15 doesn't work well. This way I can still get baseball and try out the R15 while still having my reliable E* service. If I luck out and get an R15 without problems, then I will cancel E* and have another R15 installed in a couple of months (when I can get it free----I was going to be charged for the 2nd R15 if I get it now). If the R15 is as bad as I think it's going to be, then I can just suspend my account at the end of baseball season and start it back up next April. It's a good bit of extra money, but I HAVE to have extra innings and I feel better knowing I have the option of still using E*.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

bagsy said:


> I decided that I'm just going to get it hooked up to 1 tv for now. That way I can still have my E* service if the R15 doesn't work well. If the R15 is as bad as I think it's going to be, then I can just suspend my account at the end of baseball season and start it back up next April. It's a good bit of extra money, but I HAVE to have extra innings and I feel better knowing I have the option of still using E*.


Bagsy,

I absolutely understand where you're coming from. So, did you cancel E*? You don't have any service right now? I'll tell you right now, just prepare to go through an adjustment period with the R15 menus, remote, etc. I don't find the picture quite as good as my SD picture on E* but it's not awful either. My main gripe about this receiver is that it's slow...changes channels slowly, responds to remote input inconsistently, etc.

Let us know how your install goes and what your first impressions are.


----------



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

msalvail said:


> Bagsy,
> 
> I absolutely understand where you're coming from. So, did you cancel E*? You don't have any service right now? I'll tell you right now, just prepare to go through an adjustment period with the R15 menus, remote, etc. I don't find the picture quite as good as my SD picture on E* but it's not awful either. My main gripe about this receiver is that it's slow...changes channels slowly, responds to remote input inconsistently, etc.
> 
> Let us know how your install goes and what your first impressions are.


I still have E*. I was going to wait until after the D* installation to cancel. I'm going to keep both for a while. If I like the R15 and D* service enough, I will eventually cancel my E* service. I just hate to give up something that I pretty much haven't had any problems with --- maybe 2 or 3 dvr resets in 2-1/2 years and an occasional rain fade (not often). Hopefully the D* installer does make it tomorrow. If so, I should be set tomorrow evening to have extra innings and also still have my E* service.


----------



## rasthan (Apr 30, 2006)

I had a 510 for about two years before switching to a R15 last month. So far I love it, despite a couple of bugs. The two-tuner feature is awesome.

I got tired of waiting for the name-based recording to be released. That... and I really got fed up with the last couple of trashy software releases that ended up deleting 90% of my recordings.


----------



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, my D* / R15 was installed on Friday. I have to say, I am EXTREMELY happy that I kept E*!!!!! There have been 3 Astros games on (my ONLY reason for wanting D* -- Extra Innings). So far, guess how many times I've already had problems with the R15? Yes, 3 times --- every game!!! The first time I had paused the dvr and let it go a while so I would be able to skip commercials. It ended up freezing up and I had to do an RBR. Therefore, I missed all of the game from where I was at on the buffer until the time it took for the reset. The 2nd time I was recording the game and started watching it about an hour or so into the game. It locked up AGAIN during the game. I thought it would be no big deal --- E* dvr keeps recording up until lost power and then starts recording again when it powers back up. Well, I found out this is NOT the case with the R15. It completely erased/didn't save all of what was recorded up until the point of the reset. Well, tonight came my 3rd issue. I had set the game to record tonight --- assuming it would record. It started at 8:00, and I went to turn it on and watch it from the beginning at about 10:00. Much to my surprise (well, not surprised -- just VERY angry) it hadn't been recording. I am so mad. It shows an "R" on the guide listing but it didn't record. This machine is a piece of crap. I've also found out that the E* receiver has many more recording options. With the E* dvr, you can select to record once, all, new, weekly, every day, and monday through friday. There are just so many things I like better about the E* dvr. I keep hoping that either by the end of the baseball season or when I reactivate the service next spring for the next season, that the R15 will have at least enough of the flaws worked out that allows it to actually record scheduled events and not lock up while watching them!!!! Very happy I still have E*!!!!!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bagsy said:


> Well, my D* / R15 was installed on Friday. I have to say, I am EXTREMELY happy that I kept E*!!!!! There have been 3 Astros games on (my ONLY reason for wanting D* -- Extra Innings). So far, guess how many times I've already had problems with the R15? Yes, 3 times --- every game!!! The first time I had paused the dvr and let it go a while so I would be able to skip commercials. It ended up freezing up and I had to do an RBR. Therefore, I missed all of the game from where I was at on the buffer until the time it took for the reset. The 2nd time I was recording the game and started watching it about an hour or so into the game. It locked up AGAIN during the game. I thought it would be no big deal --- E* dvr keeps recording up until lost power and then starts recording again when it powers back up. Well, I found out this is NOT the case with the R15. It completely erased/didn't save all of what was recorded up until the point of the reset. Well, tonight came my 3rd issue. I had set the game to record tonight --- assuming it would record. It started at 8:00, and I went to turn it on and watch it from the beginning at about 10:00. Much to my surprise (well, not surprised -- just VERY angry) it hadn't been recording. I am so mad. It shows an "R" on the guide listing but it didn't record. This machine is a piece of crap. I've also found out that the E* receiver has many more recording options. With the E* dvr, you can select to record once, all, new, weekly, every day, and monday through friday. There are just so many things I like better about the E* dvr. I keep hoping that either by the end of the baseball season or when I reactivate the service next spring for the next season, that the R15 will have at least enough of the flaws worked out that allows it to actually record scheduled events and not lock up while watching them!!!! Very happy I still have E*!!!!!


Suggest you contact DirecTV Tech tell them your problems.They should authorize an exchange. 
My R15 install is tomorrow.:eek2:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Suggest you contact DirecTV Tech tell them your problems.They should authorize an exchange. QUOTE]
> 
> Except that you can't count on a replacement working correctly.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, Bagsy, we're in the same boat but my R15 isn't as buggy as yours is. I wonder if you have the latest software. I think you can open that door on the front right and force a software download somehow. Do a search for that.

I get your name now...Bagwell. Aren't they having a ceremony to retire his jersey or something?

As I was watching baseball games on D* last night and was starting to get aggravated, my sig other kept saying to me, 'Just be thankful that you are getting the game at all" and I guess that had to be my attitude. This thing is so inferior to any receiver that I have EVER had with *E and of course, I am totally spoiled now with the VIP 622.

I have never seen less intuitive menus in my life. You have to wonder how they came up with this. Thankfully, I am getting used to it so it's not as bad as it was the first week.

I'd call *D customer service and if it isn't resolved, have them send you out another unit


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Jhon69 said:
> 
> 
> > Suggest you contact DirecTV Tech tell them your problems.They should authorize an exchange. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

> the picture quality of Directtv's SD is no where near as good as Dish. It is much more pixilated!


:eek2:

Thats funny, my experience with both services is just the opposite. As far as the R15 is concerned, when comparing it to my Dish 501, it offers a lot more features, however it isn't as user friendly or as reliable. I have the 500 and since the last update it still has some bugs, but most of the time it works properly and I'm pretty content with it.

Ian


----------



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm having somewhat better luck with the R15 lately. Games I had scheduled to record directly from an RSN record fine, but I had issues with games not recording that I had scheduled from the MLB Extra Innings package. I deleted the scheduled recordings that were on EI. I figured I would just have to do manual recordings. However, I thought I would try to reschedule them through the guide and see if it worked. Somehow it did. I have also learned not to do a bunch of messing with the menu, guide, etc. while watching a recording. I figure the less chances I give it to lock up, the better off I'll be. I still don't like it nearly as well as the E* dvr. Pretty much the only thing that I like better on the R15 is how it puts different episodes of the same show into one folder. Other than that, I much prefer the E* dvr. I like that the E* has an actual "skip" rather than "slip", on the guide info it provides the episode number and original air date (this is EXTREMELY great to have). The E* dvr also reacts much better to the remote, and it fast forwards MUCH quicker --- has a 300 speed fast forward and rewind. I'm trying my best to use the R15 when I can, thinking that maybe I'll eventually get used to it enough and will be comfortable in cancelling my E* service. Until that happens, I will be keeping both


----------

